#  J68HZ

## 4L5A

K9HZ      , IOTA NA - 108, 21  - 8  2021,  J68HZ.
https://dxnews.com/ru/j68hz_ostrov_s...iya_dxnovosti/

----------


## 4L5A

J68HZ      , IOTA NA - 108, 1 - 7  2022.
https://dxnews.com/ru/j68hz_ostrov_s...iya_dxnovosti/

----------

RA3WDK

----------

